# RIP Ray Harryhausen



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Not music, but some here will be sorry to hear that Ray Harryhausen has passed away at age 92. Thanks for everything, Ray!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Genius..........
Thank you Ray...........


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, I am sorry. I loved his work.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Shame. Remember that lovely Jason and the Argonauts








Not to mention the later Clash of the Titans.

An absolute GENIUS!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

92 is not an especially bad run 

Yes, generations, though, had their imaginations tweaked, prodded, fed and formed in sometimes literally fabulous ways (_Jason and the Argonauts_).

I rented that for my great-nephew once when he was over for a longish afternoon, he was about three + a few months, maybe closer to four. Affected his imagination _forever,_ lol.

That is what the Ray Harryhausens of the world do, right?

And, hey, bringing those works to your great-nephews when their little brains are like sponges is what great-Uncles are for, no?

Thanks Ray. Job(s) more than well done, R.I.P.


----------

